# Alcohol licence



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Right, so I organise a party...ok, not organised enough to get to the special shopping place to buy the drinks so I go to A+E at the Marina. Gulp at the price then get told that my licence has expired. I am however allowed to leave with my drinks on the back of my 3 month expired licence. Couple of questions:

1. Whats the point in a licence then, if it was a driving one I would be in trouble.

2. How long after it has expired can I continue to buy the stuff on it?

I know I have to have a licence for example if I got checked. I know all the legal stuff but it baffles me that they want me to pay another few hundred to renew (I get that) but I can still buy it on an expired licence. Either you can or you can't right? Also a little bird tells me that you can buy it in MMI/A+E on a tourist visa (not counting the airport duty free) Is this correct?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I know someone who's not had a licence for some 4.5 years or so and still buys it at A&E in Jumeriah....


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

I know a guy who never had a license and still buying from either Ajman or UAQ


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

ultramind said:


> I know a guy who never had a license and still buying from either Ajman or UAQ


I think its only Dubai you need a licence for. The other emirates not only do not rob you blind on the cost but they also don't add on 30% at the till.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

justforus said:


> I think its only Dubai you need a licence for. The other emirates not only do not rob you blind on the cost but they also don't add on 30% at the till.


An alcohol license can actually be more expensive in Abu Dhabi, though there are obviously loads of places that you can still buy alcohol without a license. The last person I know who got one paid an arm and a leg for it as the price is calculated at 20% of the license value, which is in turn calculated at 20% of your salary. The more you earn, the more expensive it is!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

justforus said:


> Right, so I organise a party...ok, not organised enough to get to the special shopping place to buy the drinks so I go to A+E at the Marina. Gulp at the price then get told that my licence has expired. I am however allowed to leave with my drinks on the back of my 3 month expired licence. Couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Whats the point in a licence then, if it was a driving one I would be in trouble.
> 
> ...


The shop was breaking the law by selling it to you, but they often take the view that your willingness to even get a licence is close enough. 

For your own safety, get the licence renewed. If you are ever arrested or visited by the police, you will be thankful you have the licence.
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> The shop was breaking the law by selling it to you, but they often take the view that your willingness to even get a licence is close enough.
> 
> For your own safety, get the licence renewed. If you are ever arrested or visited by the police, you will be thankful you have the licence.
> -


I know you have to say that Elphy, but the police don't actually care whether you have a licence, they'll do you for consumption of alcohol (outside of your own home ) whether you have it or not.

As for the shop selling it, you know how things work here - it's all $$$


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I know you have to say that Elphy, but the police don't actually care whether you have a licence, they'll do you for consumption of alcohol (outside of your own home ) whether you have it or not.
> 
> As for the shop selling it, you know how things work here - it's all $$$



A couple of years ago a friend of mine was glassed in a bar and the first thing the police asked for was his booze licence. Without it he would have been charged, as well as the assailant.

The law says you should have one and that's what people should do.
-


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Forgot to say *'Thanks' *Hate it when you ask a question and people don't say thanks. Was just gathering thought and opinion.
Have a good break those of us who are into xmas and best wishes and good will to everyone else.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

justforus said:


> Forgot to say *'Thanks' *Hate it when you ask a question and people don't say thanks. Was just gathering thought and opinion.
> Have a good break those of us who are into xmas and best wishes and good will to everyone else.



One should never have a expired license whatsoever. For some of us having our regular alcohol fix is paramount to live here (e.g., I am bored burgers and beer or fish & chips with beer or BBQ with beer or any battered meat in beer) Seeeeee everything goes with beer you cannot and shall not deny.

Oh by the way thank you for reading this


----------

